# My bothers new Biscayne 17



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

So after taking my brother fishing a couple times on my Biscayne he decided to sell his Jon boat and put a deposit down on a build. Should be ready in just a few weeks. His is going to be very similar to mine....
-Calvary blue to match his TRD toyota

center console
60 hp Yamaha
trim tabs
15 gallon aluminum gas tank
live well
Will have more pictures in the next couple weeks as his build gets a little further along!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I like that color!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

I agree, awesome color!
Very cool skiff!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you! The color is called Calvary blue, It is a Toyota color. He's got a truck the same color. Ill update with some more pictures as we get them.


----------



## Nat2ten (Mar 8, 2016)

Slick skiff.


----------



## AGG (Jul 2, 2020)

That’s going to be a nice rig.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ran into some issues locating the motor but it just showed up and the boat should be done this upcoming week!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

WOWWWWW! That looks amazing, love the color!
Getting close!!


----------



## 76mako23 (Jul 17, 2021)

That color is SICK!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Sooooooo close!!!!!!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## T-bone123 (Oct 9, 2019)

Looks great. Where are they built?


----------



## Clwise12 (Dec 5, 2020)

Sweet boat, love the redfish transom plate!


----------



## Jrich91 (Oct 26, 2021)

Wow that color is really awesome. Boat looks great!


----------



## carnett (Mar 24, 2021)

Agreed - color is something I've never laid eyes on...beautiful


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

She’s all done and delivered! Me and my brother are gonna be going out this weekend to do some fishing! I’ll post some good pics of both skiffs!


----------



## Nattybluedread (Dec 12, 2021)

Really nice


----------



## Motor10 (Jun 13, 2020)

Great looking boat!


----------

